# Bug : Mail bloqué



## arodrime (22 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir, je demande votre aide car je n'arrive plus a utiliser MAIL.
Je suis sur un macbook core 2 duo de début 2007, et sur Tiger (10.4.11).
Je n'ai rien fait de particulier mais depuis hier, lorsque je lance mail, il se bloque le logiciel a peine lancé, le ventilateur multicolore apparaît, le logiciel est complètement bloqué, il me faut forcer a quitter...

J'ai dessus configuré trois comptes : 1 aim.com,  et 2 free.fr.

Merci de toute suggestion que vous pourrez faire.
Je reste disponible pour toute information supplémentaire

Alain


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Janvier 2008)

Une  réparation des autorisations...

~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist à la corbeille.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2008)

et eventuellement plus tard une fois réouvert
reconstruire les BAL (  via menu Mail)

et faire la chasse au message qui foutrait la foire ( car c'est parfois un message)

Et aussi eviter de tout garder dans reception-envoyés
Ca Mail n'aime pas trop.
il est préferable de ranger dans des BAL persos

edit
au cas où
méthode Apple officielle pour remettre en place
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301239-fr


----------



## arodrime (22 Janvier 2008)

Problème résolu...
j'en ai été quitte pour une reconfiguration, mais ça marche.

Merci Messieurs.

Alain.



A noter : le déblocage de Mail doit se faire dans le forum "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## agadel (14 Février 2008)

C'était FontExplorerX qui mettais le brin...
J'ai résolu le problème en faisant une maj de celui-ci.
A+


----------



## morfar (11 Décembre 2008)

Ton message concernant la réparation des mails bloqués est lumineuse.
Mais la reconstruction des boîtes aux lettres est carrément ch......

Merci de ce gros dépannage.

Accessoirement, peux tu me dire comment on peut se prémunir contre l'envoi de pièces jointes démesurées (avec par exemple un avis de "mail" disant "achtung, Bertha trop grosse", avec un petite illustration bien entendu) avant qu'elle ne parte dans les tuyaux de la messagerie et ne bloque tout;

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2008)

tu n'as absolument pas besoiin de quoique ce soit puisque tu le sais !

Maintenant si une fois qu'on sait un truc et qu'on persiste à ne pas en tenir compte  , c'est plus de l'informatique
c'est autre chose ...


----------

